# freak out



## stam-adam

Добрый день,
как бы вы перевели _freak out_ в таком контексте: врач объявляет человеку диагноз, и он is about to freak out, и в мозгах все расплывается.
Спасибо.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

сорваться/потерять контроль над собой/бурно среагировать


----------



## Rosett

Он "чуть не психанул (было)", "психанул было", "готов был психануть". В настоящем времени: "Он сейчас/вот-вот психанёт".
Freak out - английское выражение не слишком высокого регистра.


----------



## Q-cumber

Причём тут "психанул"? Он было запаниковал, впал в панику.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Причём тут "психанул"? Он было запаниковал, впал в панику.


При том, то что "запаниковал" - это "panicked / was panicking." (А он, кстати, даже не начал паниковать - только в мозгах расплывалось).


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> При том, то что "запаниковал" - это "panicked / was panicking." (А он, кстати, даже не начал - только в мозгах расплылось было).


Именно:

TOP DEFINITION
freak out

1. to shock or disorient someone

2. to panic, to lose control
Woah, don't freak out, it's not the end of the world.

А насчёт "даже не начал" - мы как раз недавно обсуждали конструкции со словом " было" .


----------



## Sobakus

"В голове помутнело", "пошатнулся", "затрясло", "чуть в обморок не упал", "в полуобмороке", "чуть нервы не сдали", "нервы сдают/на пределе", "еле держится". "Чуть-чуть не психанул" тоже подойдёт, но, наверное, для реакции побурнее или для пущей выразительности (мне оригинал видится помягче).


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Именно:
> 
> TOP DEFINITION
> freak out
> 
> 1. to shock or disorient someone
> 
> 2. to panic, to lose control
> Woah, don't freak out, it's not the end of the world.


Данная словарная статья не содержит подходящего примера для адекватного перевода. В примере ОП для пациента как раз наступает конец света.


----------



## Vovan

Here's my input:
* 

to freak out* - 1) выйти из себя; быть не в себе, быть вне себя; _(colloq.)_ быть в неадеквате; _(colloq.) _впасть в неадекват; быть в шоке; _(slang) _быть в ауте; 2) вывести из себя.

_It just freaked me out. _Меня это просто вывело из себя.
_She'll freak out when she hears the news. _Она будет в шоке/ауте, когда услышит новости.​(Update remark: Solely negatively-coloured meanings are shown.)


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> "В голове помутнело", "пошатнулся", "затрясло", "чуть в обморок не упал", "в полуобмороке", "чуть нервы не сдали", "нервы сдают/на пределе", "еле держится". "Чуть-чуть не психанул" тоже подойдёт, но, наверное, для реакции побурнее или для пущей выразительности (мне оригинал видится помягче).


"В глазах у него / перед ним помутилось..." - это про кочегара, но на это никак не ложится "freak out."
В "freak out" слышится безобразная речь подростков до 21 года.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Here's my input:
> *
> 
> to freak out* - 1) выйти из себя; быть не в себе, быть вне себя; _(colloq.)_ быть в неадеквате; _(colloq.) _впасть в неадекват; быть в шоке; _(slang) _быть в ауте; 2) вывести из себя.
> 
> _It just freaked me out. _Меня это просто вывело из себя.
> _She'll freak out when she hears the news. _Она будет в шоке/ауте, когда услышит новости.​


Кстати, "быть в ауте" может означать "загулять" или даже простое "пойти погулять". В примере вашем подошло бы лучше "будет в отпаде | выпадет в осадок".

Где вы взяли данное перед этим определение или на каком материале составили?


----------



## Vovan

Some examples with *to be about to freak out *from Google Books:
_I said nothing, but I really was about to freak out._ Я ничего не сказал, но был готов выйти из себя.
_Is he about to freak out and throw himself off a building? _Он сейчас психанет и сбросится с крыши?
_She didn't know how to handle the feelings that she was feeling, except to cry and freak out. _Кроме (того, чтобы) беситься и плакать, она не знала, как справиться с переживаемыми чувствами.
_Somebody needs to come and get the boys. They're freaking out here. _Кто-то должен приехать забрать мальчиков. Они здесь места себе не находят.​


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Кстати, "быть в ауте" может означать "загулять" или даже простое "пойти погулять".


О таких значениях знаю только из письменных источников, а устно не слышал, увы.


Rosett said:


> В примере вашем подошло бы лучше "будет в отпаде | выпадет в осадок".


Соглашусь. 
Однако, на мой взгляд, выражения уже не так модны/популярны/молодежны, как когда-то. И подойдут лишь для перевода высказываний представителей соответствующих поколений (молодежи 80-х и 90-х).
Ради интереса загуглил "будет в отпаде" за тридцать дней. Лишь один раз во всем Интернете:


Spoiler: будет в отпаде - Google Search














Rosett said:


> Где вы взяли данное перед этим определение или на каком материале составили?


"Вне себя", "не в себе" - это моя попытка охватить сразу весь спектр возможных значений неопределенного freak out, фиксируемых современными учебными словарями (от Коллинз, Лонгман и т.д.). Мне показалось, что в треде (а также, к слову, и в некоторых словарях) в основном сосредоточились лишь на чувствах расстройства или страха, упустив (или недостаточно выразив) эмоцию гнева. Это не совпадает с мои опытом просмотра американских фильмов.
Просторечьем и сленгом синонимизировал на основе современного устного языка, с которым лично знаком здесь в центре России.


----------



## Sobakus

Vovan said:


> "Вне себя", "не в себе" - это моя попытка охватить сразу весь спектр возможных значений неопределенного freak out, фиксируемых современными учебными словарями (от Коллинз, Лонгман и т.д.). Мне показалось, что в треде (а также, к слову, и в некоторых словарях) в основном сосредоточились лишь на чувствах расстройства или страха, упустив (или недостаточно выразив) эмоцию гнева. Это не совпадает с мои опытом просмотра американских фильмов.


У меня такое чувство, что было время, когда я с этим глаголом был хуже знаком и с вами бы согласился, но сейчас я совершенно уверен, что в подавляющем большинстве случаев ни о каком чувстве гнева в современном американском английском речи не идёт. Более того, он служит даже для выражения положительных, особенно неожиданных, эмоций, экстаза, как например от встречи с любимой кинозвездой. В подтверждение пару определений с urbandictionary:


> freak out
> How you react when something really bad (see we need to talk) or good happens.





> freaking out
> you go crazy in your mind and your heart beats really fast
> when something really good happens and you freak out
> or when something really bad happens and you freak out
> also freaking out could be when you are embarrassed you freak out
> "dude Harrison just asked me out! i'm freaking out!"
> "nice! i'm so happy for you!"


В британском английском, насколько я могу судить, глагол едва ли употребляется; посему вполне допускаю, что там он будет иметь значение ближе к тем определениям, что можно найти в словарях.

Так или иначе, у нас ведь есть контекст, который интерпретацию гнева, на мой взгляд, исключает.


----------



## Vovan

*Sobakus, *может, вы и правы. А может, мне просто именно такие негативные контексты попадались по преимуществу... (Я люблю соответствующие жанры!)
Мнения носителей языка по данному вопросу тоже разделяются.

В British English глагол вполне употребляется, как уверяют участники форума и как видно из британских СМИ:


Spoiler






> Of course, he freaked out when he realised he was trapped and shouted:
> "Let me out so I can kill the bastard!"
> 
> Coronation Street shocks viewers with pre-watershed rude language | JOE.co.uk





> Robin Turner, the band's A&R man, claims another music magazine was even more cynical in its depiction of Nicholls. "We took a journalist to interview him in America," he says. "Craig tried to smash the journalist's Dictaphone and then locked himself in the bog for three hours. The next day we bumped into the magazine's editor and he asked how it went. The journalist was saying, 'Oh, he freaked out, poor bloke, he's a really troubled guy.' The editor had this huge grin on his face.
> 
> Why do depressed, drug-addled loners make such irresistible rock stars?






Я больше писал for the sake of the thread. А пример топикстартера, кстати, не совсем понял: не могу вживе вообразить ситуацию.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Some examples with *to be about to freak out *from Google Books:
> _I said nothing, but I really was about to freak out._ Я ничего не сказал, но был готов выйти из себя.
> _Is he about to freak out and throw himself off a building? _Он сейчас психанет и сбросится с крыши?
> _She didn't know how to handle the feelings that she was feeling, except to cry and freak out. _Кроме (того, чтобы) беситься и плакать, она не знала, как справиться с переживаемыми чувствами.
> _Somebody needs to come and get the boys. They're freaking out here. _Кто-то должен приехать забрать мальчиков. Они здесь места себе не находят.​


Вы проделали большую работу, хотя предложенные переводы не бесспорны. Само выражение многозначно, причём в определённом диапазоне и, что главное, в определённом социальном контексте. Так, можно сказать "freak out", если расширенный контекст насыщен другой подобной и часто обсценной лексикой.
Возвращаясь к ОП, необходимо воспроизвести ситуацию точно в деталях,  иначе перевод будет звучать фальшиво или диссонансом. Вот врач объявляет пациенту, что у того (допустим) рак печени и жить осталось недолго. Как в ответ может реагировать пациент: выйти из себя, взбеситься, беситься, не находить себе места, быть вне себя, разгневаться, впасть в неадекват, быть в шоке, потерять контроль, бурно среагировать, сорваться? Люди реагируют по-разному, может быть и психиатрия. Нужно подыскать в меру вульгарное выражение. Потому что в английском это выражение точно не парламентское.

Кстати, "быть в ауте/ пойти в аут" у девушек означает свидание, что совпадает с английским "to go out."


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Как в ответ может реагировать пациент?


Я, честно сказать, не знаю. Было бы хорошо, если бы ТС уточнил. 
Ведь одно дело, когда сам человек о себе рассказывает, что он was about to freak out, другое дело, когда это стороны замечают, что-то видя.

Не могу пока предложить вариант.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Я, честно сказать, не знаю. Было бы хорошо, если бы ТС уточнил.
> Ведь одно дело, когда сам человек о себе рассказывает, что он was about to freak out, другое дело, когда это стороны замечают, что-то видя.
> 
> Не могу пока предложить вариант.


В английском оно употребляется также в плане наркотического опьянения, но для наших целей такую особенность можно, думаю, во внимание не принимать, так как контекст её исключает.

Кстати, если побуквенно передать слово "freak" на русский, то с учётом законов лингвистики и фонетики как раз получится "псих".


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Кстати, если побуквенно передать слово "freak" на русский, то с учётом законов лингвистики как раз получится "псих".


Поддерживаю эту идею и соответствующий вариант перевода ("психануть") как один из возможных.
Но "психануть" и "в мозгах все расплывается" - для меня все же пока загадочно...


Вспомнилось еще "распсиховаться".
_Я была готова распсиховаться.
Она чуть (было) не распсиховалась._​


----------



## Q-cumber

> Но "психануть" и "в мозгах все расплывается" - для меня все же пока загадочно...


Согласен. Поэтому считаю, что  вариант с "психануть" абсолютно не вписывается в *заданный контекст.  ( *особенно* - *учитывая присутствие 'about to...' ). Топикстартер изначально задал сложную задачку и загадочно пропал из темы.    Собственно говоря, мне в голову пока приходит только одно толкование: пациент услышал диагноз и он about to faint от возникшего чувства страха и паники, и в мозгах у него всё расплывается (не очень мне нравится этот оборот, ну да ладно). Я сильно сомневаюсь, что пациент стал бы в такой ситуации кричать на врача и кидать в него тяжелыми предметами, т.е. психовать. Вот "разнервничался" вполне вписывается в контекст.


----------



## stam-adam

Vovan said:


> А пример топикстартера, кстати, не совсем понял: не могу вживе вообразить ситуацию.


Я ситуацию понимаю так, что человек услышал даже не то, чего опасался, а на несколько порядков хуже. Конец света местного значения. Он не психует, и даже паникой это не назовешь... Тут, скорее, реакция внутренняя, типа побелел и сполз по стенке (это если бы он стоял, но в кабинете врача он сидит).


----------



## Q-cumber

stam-adam said:


> Я ситуацию понимаю так, что человек услышал даже не то, чего опасался, а на несколько порядков хуже. Конец света местного значения. Он не психует, и даже паникой это не назовешь... Тут, скорее, реакция внутренняя, типа побелел и сполз по стенке (это если бы он стоял, но в кабинете врача он сидит).


Да, но откуда взялся "freak out"? Вы его сами решили примерить на ситуацию или у вас есть какой-то конкретный текст, требующий перевода?


----------



## stam-adam

Vovan said:


> Rosett said: ↑
> В примере вашем подошло бы лучше "будет в отпаде | выпадет в осадок".
> Соглашусь.
> Однако, на мой взгляд, выражения уже не так модны/популярны/молодежны, как когда-то. И подойдут лишь для перевода высказываний представителей соответствующих поколений (молодежи 80-х и 90-х).


Как "представитель соответствующих поколений" могу сказать, что, по крайней мере в моей среде, "быть в отпаде" означало полный восторг, а "выпасть в осадок" - втихаря перестать в чем-либо участвовать, выйти из игры. 
Но это так, в скобочках, к теме не относится


----------



## stam-adam

Q-cumber said:


> Да, но откуда взялся "freak out"?


Так в тексте. Потому-то и удивляюсь и спрашиваю


----------



## Vovan

*stam-adam*, спасибо за разъяснение (#21).

Тогда, наверное, отталкиваться можно от перевода по смыслу, предложенного Sobakus'ом - "у меня чуть нервы не сдали" = "I was about to freak out".

Однако по поводу "осадка":


> *ВЫПАСТЬ В ОСАДОК* — дойти до состояния «белого каления».



Чем-то напоминает описанное вами в #21.
Понимаю, что стилистически это не самый удачный вариант. Это так, for the sake of the thread.


----------



## Rosett

stam-adam said:


> Как "представитель соответствующих поколений" могу сказать, что, по крайней мере в моей среде, "быть в отпаде" означало полный восторг, а "выпасть в осадок" - втихаря перестать в чем-либо участвовать, выйти из игры.
> Но это так, в скобочках, к теме не относится


"Быть в полном отпаде" означало восторг.

И, возможно, у химиков "осадок" имел указанное вами значение. Современным словарём зафиксировано другое основное значение:
"выпасть в осадок — [17/0] быть крайне удивленным, озадаченным, ошарашенным, шокированным. От его слов я выпал в осадок. Молодежный сленг". _Словарь современной лексики, жаргона и сленга, 2014._
"Выпасть в полный осадок - дойти до состояния белого каления." _Большой полутолковый словарь одесского языка._


----------



## stam-adam

*Vovan*, это вам спасибо 
Довести до белого каления, в моей среде и в моем поколении, означало разозлить и вывести из себя настолько, что человек уже за свои поступки не отвечает. Первая ассоциация - из школы: "Ты меня до белого каления не доводи!" Про "осадок" я такого не знаю. Но люди все разные


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Да, но откуда взялся "freak out"? Вы его сами решили примерить на ситуацию или у вас есть какой-то конкретный текст, требующий перевода?


_Freak out_ был задан.
И надо отметить, неспроста. Это значит, что в расширенном контексте тоже в ходу низкопробная речь. Такие благолепные выражения, как "сдали нервы", сильно диссонируют с фриками.


----------



## stam-adam

Sobakus said:


> "В голове помутнело", "пошатнулся", "затрясло", "чуть в обморок не упал", "в полуобмороке", "чуть нервы не сдали", "нервы сдают/на пределе", "еле держится". "Чуть-чуть не психанул" тоже подойдёт, но, наверное, для реакции побурнее или для пущей выразительности (мне оригинал видится помягче).


Спасибо, Sobakus! Пожалуй, ваши варианты лучше всего в мой контекст вписываются


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> _Freak out_ был задан.
> И надо отметить, неспроста. Это значит, что в расширенном контексте тоже в ходу низкопробная речь. Такие благолепные выражения, как "сдали нервы", сильно диссонируют с фриками.


Насчет диссонанса вы правы. Однако я бы не сказала, что в расширенном контексте в ходу низкопробная речь. Сленга да, хватает, но слишком низко не опускается. А вот это словечко несколько раз встречается. Там дальше по тому же поводу жена героя freaks out, но с ней-то явно настоящая истерика. А он человек сильный духом и обычно владеет собой, для него это очень важно. Впрочем, когда, в другом контексте, у него самого нервы не выдерживают, это названо breakdown  Впрочем, и там это не злость и психи, а просто безудержные рыдания прилюдно. 
Так как же все-таки сдают нервы на низкопробном сленге?


----------

